# Smoking nuts: raw or roasted?



## electriclew

I love smoked Brazil nuts; they're just the best. But I've always smoked roasted ones; does it make a difference if you smoke them raw? I can get a really good price on raw Brazil nuts right now. Thanks!


----------



## sfprankster

Takes longer is the only drawback I can see. 

I like smoking raw nuts personally. Less chance of over roasting and leaving a rancid burnt taste.


----------



## electriclew

That's a good angle. Thanks.


----------



## crazymoon

EL, I agree with SFP, I also smoke raw nuts instead of previously roasted ones .


----------



## mr t 59874

I sometimes do both at the same time by using both primary and secondary smoke.

Sorry tried to post pictures.

Try looking at pics 1&2 in the following.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123840/my-cold-smoking-options-w-q-view

T


----------



## johnmeyer

I just smoked some almonds yesterday in my MES, but was not entirely happy with the results. Questions:

1. What temperature do you use?

2. How long do you smoke?

3. What wood do you use?


----------



## sfprankster

1) 250-350 All depends on the time I have available.

2) I don't go by time, I go by texture and color. When I roast/smoke nuts, I want to remove the mealy texture and crisp the nuts. You have to remember, the nuts are going to crisp up some more as they cool. If you are using already roasted nuts, be careful. The point of being burnt and rancid, can be as as little as a minute or two, depending on temperature.

3) Any you prefer. I have used fruit(apple, cherry and peach), nut(almond and pecan), hickory and maple.

Another consideration, is the freshness of the nuts. Improperly stored and the nut oils will turn rancid in 30-45 days.


----------



## johnmeyer

I just threw out the remaining almonds. The smoke taste was terrible. I think I smoked them too long at too low a temperature, and my attempt at a home-brew external smoker attachment didn't produce quality smoke.

So, in a few days I'm going to try again at a much higher temperature, based on your input.

As I am learning, my MES is not a very good smoker at 160, but works just fine at 225 and above. I just ordered an AMNPS and hope that will improve things, although I am wary of the taste the pellets may have compared to regular wood chips. I've read hundreds of posts since joining, and still haven't seen any definitive conclusions as to whether AMPS pellet smoke tastes as good as what you get from unprocessed wood.


----------



## johnmeyer

The AMNPS made all the difference. I have now smoked several batches of raw almonds, using the recipe and technique Todd includes with his 5x5 tray smoker. They are a huge hit and I keep having to make more. I'm now buying almonds 3# at a time from Costco.


----------

